# Algea Control



## Marou (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello from Greece! I just joined APC and i want to say that its a very good forum. I need your help with some algae issues i have the past 3-4 months. I have a 24G aquarium full planted iwagumi style (well at least i try ) i have co2 near 25ppm with pressurized co2 and Dennerle DeponitMix soil. I don't dose any fertilizers except iron 1/4 of the proposed dose every water change. I have 4x24W Sylvania gro-lux 8H per day with 2H break at the middle of the lighting period, i change water from RO system 50% every week, my water values are PH=5 GH=1 KH=2 Temp=28C. I don't have any PO4,Fe,NO3 test though i have planned purchasing them next week. I have read on some posts here that algae issues means bad co2/nutrition/light combination so i decided to start a fertilization program. I already purchased Easy-Life full fertilization set and i am willing start(when PO4,Fe,NO3 tests arrive) with 1/2 dose to see how things going. I just want to ask if this is good or do i have to get rid of the algae and then start fertilizing? Do i have to limit my light period to 4-5H per day and start fertilizers too? Sorry for the big post and for my bad English. Any suggestions much appreciated. Here are some photos of the algae:


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to APC Marou!

Glad you've been looking around and asking questions, and let me be the first to say you're tank looks pretty darn good! Once you get that algae out of there you'll have a beautiful tank.

A few things come to mind after reading your post and seeing the pictures. First is filtration. What filter do you have on the tank and how often do you change/open/mess with the filter? Many of those tufts of algae on the rock (BBA) can be caused by organics (buildup of waste or leaching from rocks/soil) and inadequate filtration that isn't removing those organics. 

Next is CO2. Do you have a drop checker to measure the true amount of CO2 in the water? It's a great, cheap addon that can confirm that your CO2 isn't the problem. I had similar algae to yours when my co2 was inconsistent/not high enough.

Third is light. That's a lot of light over that tank to not have any fertilization currently (you mentioned starting some which is a great idea). I would suggest taking out one or two of the bulbs and trying that for a few weeks. Your photoperiod sounds perfect for that tank and removing a few bulbs should help with that algae.

The fertilization is a good idea and will help green up the hairgrass and rid some of the algae. I've never heard of the fert set you mentioned, but it's probably because I'm in the US. Maybe someone else can weigh in on fertilizing with that set? Check out the sticky on E.I. Dosing in the fertilizing section of the site. Many people have used it to create algae free, plant happy aquariums.

Glad you found APC and can't wait to see the tank progress!!

BTW: Your english is much better than even many of the people over here!!!


----------



## Marou (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you flashbang! I have an Eheim pro 3 filter but i dont mess with it... i think thats a problem but i dont know what should i do with it? My filter media is Eheim substrat pro and a filter pad from synthetic fibre. I am not lazy but i dont know what to do with the filter. Should i add something like a sponge or some Sera siporax or is it ok like that? I already have a drop checker and the colour is lime green so i guess its high enough right? I will reduce the light and i will start adding ferts daily(by spliting the total dose) as i read on the EI post.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

How long have you had the tank running? You don't need to mess with the filter usually for a few months. I would suggest rinsing all of the filter media in a bucket with aquarium water during your next water change. You don't want to use tap water because it will kill the beneficial bacteria on the filter media. I'm curious to know how much "stuff" comes out of the media when you clean it. 

I've recently changed all of my canister filters over to red lava rock. Not sure what they call it over where you are, but it's used in gas grills and such in the US. It's very porous so it allows for bacteria growth, but won't break down like many of the synthetic fibers and what not. You could try that if you wanted and had a store that sold lava rock but you'll be fine without it (just an idea!).

Reading back through your original post, I saw that your temperature was somewhat high. Try bringing it down a few degrees if possible (if you have a heater).

And as always try to remove as much of the algae manually as you can.
The rest of your plan sounds great. Reduce the lights and start fertilizing and you should be on your way to a sparkling tank!


----------



## Marou (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been running this tank for a year! I will do what u said on the filter once a month i will do the rest that you suggested and i wait to see how the whole thing goes! Thank you so much for your help i will keep you updated


----------

